# Golden Group rides....?



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello,

Looking for any info on group rides in and around Golden, CO and/or West side of Denver. Weekday evenings would be great. 

Thanks,

chuck d


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

go to this local forum for better responses...

http://www.tetoncycling.com


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Try here too*

http://www.rmccrides.com/

as they have a Tuesday night ride up Lookout


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Keep it coming if you've got more.

chuck d


----------

